# Recent RB Pix



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

These are my recent RB pix. They all vary in different colors, but shoal very nicely!!

The gold:









The silver:









The black:









And the combo (silver, gold and black):


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, RhomZilla








They look really cool and menacing


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tenx, judazzz.. but I wonder if anyone else has these different color variations.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> but I wonder if anyone else has these different color variations.


I've noticed that most rbp-owners at pfury still have juvenile or sub-adult fish (usually [way] smaller than 6-7"), which are usually still vividly colored, or plain silver with black dots...
I think in a year or two we can compare pics of our mature reds, and see what colour differences exist!

btw: why not start a new thread, asking people to ask pics of their adult reds (like 7"+, for example), so you can compare coloration etc...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good Idea, Judazzz!!! Thanks for the word!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..what type of camera do you have al?..really nice pic..they are very clear


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its a cheap kind.. uhm, damn I forgot. BUt if you ever want to take pix of yours, just let me know man!! Then Ill get to see your Caribas as well!!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

very very nice!!! they are really big too!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Those are some big ol' blokes. Reds are still one of my favorite. Nice indeed.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice, big reds.
wes


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Wes!!







But nothing compared to yours!!


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

Nice Pics! I got 3 Reds that look just like your blacks but they're a little smaller, around 5-6".


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow wicked pics







i have a couple that are preety close looking to yours


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

sweet coloration man, very nice pics









MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words you guys. I feel like a tear drop is forming in the corner of my eyes. LOL


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome looking natts. My largest is starting to turn a dark color similar to your black ones. I will take some recent pics after Easter and post em. I guess I should update my signature on their present size as well.

Joe


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice. I had three reds that were 8-10" and they were all like your silver ones. But kool gold dust piranha's ya have there.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

RZ,

Sweet pics!!!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i like the variety


----------

